# How often to you give raw apple cider



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Just curious. For a healthy gut, how often are you guys giving raw apple cider vinegar for general maintenance in water?

Thanks!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Apple Cider Vinegar with Mother in it is a natural probiotic, I place a couple of drops in the drinking water on average three times a week, I also give Probiotic Powder sprinkled over seed mix daily.:yellow face 2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Two or three times a week is what is recommended. 

Please read this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Wonderful! Thanks so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome. I'll close the thread now. *


----------

